# Having Family Worship



## Kim G (Apr 16, 2008)

My husband and I have been married 16 months, and we're still trying to figure out a way that works well for our devotion/worship time together at home. What does your time of worship with your spouse/family look like?

Do you sing? Is it mostly prayer time or Bible study? Do you ever use devotional books (_Morning and Evening_, for example)? Do you memorize scripture?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 16, 2008)

Kim -- This thread may be of interest to you:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/post-your-family-order-worship-30509/


----------



## Kim G (Apr 16, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Kim -- This thread may be of interest to you:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/post-your-family-order-worship-30509/



Thank you! I'm new and haven't navigated through many of the older threads yet.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 16, 2008)

We have had Evening Worship but I am trying to implement Morning and Evening Family Worship Patterns as was the Patterns of Family Worship in Old Covenant Cultus and also during the Reformers and Puritan Eras....


We currently have....

Call To Worship
*Occasion Reading of the Law
Psalter: Psalm of Confession and Lament
Prayer (Kneeling)
A Chapter of Scripture Reading Old or New
Father Speaks on the Chapter
Prayer (Kneeling)
Psalm of Praise
Catechism Question/Answer Recitation
Benediction (Standing)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning Family Worship: 
(M-F) sing psalm, prayer
(Sa-Su, holidays) read scripture, sing Psalm, prayer

Evening Family Worship: read scripture, sing Psalm, prayer

Scripture readings taken from M'Cheyne calendar, 2-year version, available through Trinitarian Bible Society. We finish the year ahead of schedule and fill out by reading additional books from the Bible.

Psalms taken from Sing through the Psalms in the Year of Our Lord (current year). You can access an online version here.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 16, 2008)

Try this book.

Great reference to give you structure and direction for family worship.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 16, 2008)

We keep it simple:

Prayer (usually before our meal, because we usually do F.W. after supper)
Bible reading (we read systematically Genesis - Revelation)
Catechism (using Starr Meade's devotional on the WSC)
Singing (usually the memory Psalms the kids have from school)
Prayer


----------



## KMK (Apr 16, 2008)

Kim G said:


> My husband and I have been married 16 months, and we're still trying to figure out a way that works well for our devotion/worship time together at home.



The 'still trying to figure out' part is the most important part. As long as you continue to learn you will continue to try to figure it out. It is one of the great things about sanctification. My wife and I have been married 13 years and are 'still trying to figure it out'.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 16, 2008)

We have a five year old and a three year old, so normally our order of worship looks like this:

Prayer
Hymn
Catechism questions (3)
Hymn
Scripture reading and lesson
Prayer
Commandment (1)
Hymn
Prayer

My wife and I gear our family worship to the kids and we do a private couples devotion.

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 16, 2008)

My wife and our seventeen year old daughter have evening devotions with the following order:

Hymn
Scripture Reading and explanation
Westminster Larger Catechism Question(s) (anywhere from 1 to 4 depending on length) and discussion
Prayer
Hymn

We've only been having devotions for the last few months, and the effect on the entire family has been substantial. Praise God.


----------

